# Cuisine Géorgienne



## meomari (22 Mai 2014)

Bonjour les amis,

Je vais bientôt ouvrir une restauration rapide de la spécialité Géorgien, donc comme le projet et nouveau vos réponse me seront très utiles, Merci a l'avance, ça prend 2 minutes
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ziqN6EvHJ3yF09h7KqAQ_dXz772deaS41YujKVVyNPA/viewform


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2014)

Je vous venir !

JE NE CRAQUERAI PAS ! (tout de suite...)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

_Quoi, tu ne craqueras pas ... tout de suite ..._
C'est un signe de faiblesse en puissance


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je vous venir !
> 
> JE NE CRAQUERAI PAS ! (tout de suite...)



C'est pas sur la route de la Serbie ti'louis !


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je vous venir !
> 
> JE NE CRAQUERAI PAS ! (tout de suite...)





Tiens, une photo d' un plat géorgien, pour te mettre en appétit!!!








9à peut etre recouvert de yaourth en plus...






C' est tentant....


Ya çà aussi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2014)

patlek -> Chut !


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Mai 2014)

Mais qu'est-ce qui peut rendre les chiens malades à ce point, en Géorgie ?


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2014)

un kebab sans oignon SVP  (sinon encore une bouse de sondage ou d'étude ?)


----------



## meomari (23 Mai 2014)

Patlek: tous ce que tu nous a montrer ce n'est rien comparé a ca ( et svp repondez au questionnaire c'est important)

*"Acharuli"*








*"Imerouli"*





*"Mwvadi"*




*"Khinkali"*





*et pleins d'autres encor... *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2014)

Dans ce sondage, il manque une question.

*Quand vous allez au restaurant, vous y allez :

- seul,
- avec des parents,
- avec des amis,
- avec une vendeuse de l'Apple Store à gros nichons.*


----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> patlek -> Chut !



Tiens, toi qui aime bien manger:

La clientèle d'habitués est conquise. "Je trouve que ça a un goût d'homme avec une saveur proche de la crème de lait"

http://www.lemouv.fr/diffusion-pendant-ce-temps-a-vera-cruz-150


----------



## meomari (23 Mai 2014)

patlek, ce que tu nous a montrer ce n'est rien comparé a ca  (questionnaire c'est important remplisez pleez)

Acharouli




Imerouli





Mwvadi




Khinkali



et pleins d'autres ...


----------



## meomari (23 Mai 2014)

Non ce n'est pas une questionnaire bidon c'est pour remplir mon business plan et pourquoi je peut pas mettre les images ? le message se supprime automatiquement.


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2014)

résumons :

- tu débarque comme ça sur ce forum 
- tu poste un questionnaire qui a pour but in fine de crée ton business plan puis au final te faire gagner de l'argent
- tu ne demande même pas la permission aux admins avant

et donc tu ne comprend pas pourquoi tu te basher


----------



## meomari (23 Mai 2014)

macinside a dit:


> résumons :
> 
> - tu débarque comme ça sur ce forum
> - tu poste un questionnaire qui a pour but in fine de crée ton business plan puis au final te faire gagner de l'argent
> ...



Bon je résume:

- tout d&#8217;abord, je trouver en tapent sur Google, questionnaire restaurant pour savoir où je pouvait publier mon questionnaire et je suis tomber sur ce forum car y avait quelqu&#8217;un qui avait déjà publier ici.

- un Forum est fait pour partager des avis et s'entraider 

- si j'ouvre mon restaurant, moi je vais me faire l'argent et toi tu va te remplir le ventre entre midi quand tu va travaillé.

Voila le but de mon questionnaire.


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2014)

Mais tu es toujours un malpolie


----------



## meomari (23 Mai 2014)

malpoli pourquoi parce que je pas demander la permission d'ouvrir le topic? ou pour "remplir le ventre" pour moi toi aussi tu est de mauvaise fois en dissent que tous le monde qui font la restauration sont la juste pour se faire l'argent, faut savoir qu'y a des gens passionné de partager la cuisine des différents cultures mais bon je suis pas la pour blablaté tu peut fermer le topic, désoler pour le dérangement


----------



## Lio70 (24 Mai 2014)

Je connais en Pologne une chaine de restaurants georgiens. Il y a de bons trucs. Et ce que tu montres en photo peut facilement se vendre "a emporter" et se manger sur la voie publique (beurk, mais bon...). Si tu es dispose a proposer un emballage avec compartiments, tu peux aussi proposer un plat compose de viande et legumes, par exemple la tranche de volaille grillee dans une marinade, avec tranche d'aubergine grillee et riz aux aromates. Et puis, si on peut manger sur place, vu qu'on sert de la biere dans les MacDo et autres, tu peux proposer un petit vin georgien.


----------



## meomari (24 Mai 2014)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je connais en Pologne une chaine de restaurants georgiens. Il y a de bons trucs. Et ce que tu montres en photo peut facilement se vendre "a emporter" et se manger sur la voie publique (beurk, mais bon...). Si tu es dispose a proposer un emballage avec compartiments, tu peux aussi proposer un plat compose de viande et legumes, par exemple la tranche de volaille grillee dans une marinade, avec tranche d'aubergine grillee et riz aux aromates. Et puis, si on peut manger sur place, vu qu'on sert de la biere dans les MacDo et autres, tu peux proposer un petit vin georgien.


ce que je montre en photo c'est un pain au fromage cuit au four de différent modèle qu'on peut consommer sur place ou a emporter, c'est comme le pizza si tu veut, après bien sur qu'y aura d'autres plats a consommer, mais comme ça sera une restauration rapide je pourrait pas en mettre plus de 2-3 tables, mais je vais adapter différents repas pour qu'on puisse consommer a emporté dans des différents emballages, comme le kebab


----------

